# SS212's wheel offset?



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok, so im buying some 29.5 laws in the winter because i need to get rid of craplites. Im going to need an offset wheel for all four corners, left rear treads are gone from hitting stock exhaust, its got the chrome stock rims on it now, and im wondering what offset im going to need to clear exhaust/gastank/shocks they come in 2+5 and 5+2.... 2+5 enough?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Regular IRS aftermarket rims will clear just fine. You dont have to order wide offset rims, unless you just want to. Which I did b/c I liked the wider stance, and I hate spacers..

The stock after-market 7" wide IRS rim should be 5+2. That will be sufficient. Unless you want the effect of spacers, w/o spacers, then I would get the 2+5, which would be wide offset rims (this is actually the rim for the rear of an SRA, and you will often hear them reffered to as SRA rims, I ran 4 SRA rims on my IRS brute)


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's what offset wheels look like. Only problem is, in muddy conditions, be prepared for the barrage. No way to stay clean with stock fenders.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok so I dont understand.. i thought 2+5 meant 2" from front of rim to mount, and 5 meant 5" from back to mount? soo its the other way around? and SRA=Straight rear axle? IRS=Independent rear suspension?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It depends on the order of the numbers. The first number is the distance from the back, to the hub.


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4205

^ check that.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks again... >.<


----------

